
Sweden escapes economic slump by refusing to impose lockdown - mrfusion
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/business/2020/05/05/light-touch-sweden-suffers-smaller-growth-hit-coronavirus/
======
seesawtron
The argument that Sweden has escaped the economic slump while it is still
amidst the pandemic crisis is meaningless. You can only say "...SO FAR". It
remains to be seen how the country will come out of it when it is over and
only then.

This article wrongly implies that other countries should have followed suit by
not imposing lockdowns to save the economy which is a disastrous advice.

